# Lifespan of a kibble vs raw fed dog



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Would there really be a difference? In my dog's litter, there were only three pups, and I know the person who got the other male. They feed it a brand called Kibbles N Nibbles - a cheap ripoff of Kibbles and Bits, LOL. 

Aside from the condition (my dog looks WAY shinier than hers) do you think that, bar accidents, that theoretically my dog would love longer than hers will?

Has anyone on here fed raw their whole life to a dog?

A sheltie on average lives 13-14 years.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would contact a raw feeding sheltie breeder who has fed raw to their dogs for generations, if you can find one. All the long time raw feeder breeders ive talked to all see a big difference in the longevity of their dogs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

This has been discussed not too long ago on here, I suggest you look back at the raw feeding threads. There is a few who have fed raw for awhile but not many over 4 years. I would do your own experiment with the other littermates that are kibble fed as long as you still know where they are.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

This is just my opinion, not based on actual data, but I would think that raw fed dogs have an advantage to live longer because they are not exposed to an unnatural diet and the conditions associated with it. I think there are many other factors that influence how long a dog lives, but I can't help but believe an appropriate diet has a major impact!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, diet has an important impact on the longevity of a dog, but I believe genetics and exercise are also very important factors. Heck, my neighbor just put down her chow chow at 17 years of age!! The dog was fed pedigree and dog chow it's whole life. If the dog was fed raw, I don't know if it would have lived longer...

ETA: I don't know the lifespan of a chow chow, but 17 years is a long time for any dog...


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think there is any way to determine how a raw diet will affect longevity without significant scientific study of a LOT of animals over a LONG period of time. 

To me it's not so much a longevity issue as it is a quality of life issue. I've never had a dog that lived any less than 16 years, even the poor kibble fed dogs I had when I was a kid. But not all of those years were great for the dogs. Allergies, rashes, itching, bad teeth, obesity, infections, disease, and all sorts of stuff that lowered their quality of life in their later years was probably due to the food they ate. Just like humans who eat cheeseburgers, candy, and cookies every day, kibble takes awhile in most dogs to really take its toll.

The two dogs I have today clearly thrive on PMR. They have no known health issues, they are beautiful and energetic, they have fantastic teeth and amazing coats, no itching, eye boogers, ear gunk, anal gland issues, or anything that most other dogs I see are dealing with. In fact, one of my dogs came to me from a shelter near death. Today you would never know it and I'm convinced that his diet is part of the reason for his strong recovery.

My vet is, to say the least, perplexed. We don't discuss diet because he's one of those vets that waves the Hills flag. But he can't argue with the results thus far so we just leave it at that and that's good enough for me to justify this diet. :biggrin:


----------



## VetStudent (Sep 22, 2010)

This woman explains alot about why kibble limits a dogs life, she lectures at Western University

YouTube - TruthaboutPetFood.com at Western University Vet School


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I think genetics is the biggest contributing factor in longevity. Quality of life is another factor. I know of dogs fed raw since puppyhood and die of diseases and my best friend's sheperd mix lived to 18 years with no exercise and the cheapest kibble imaginable.

No different than humans that live to 90 on a diet ridden with salt and cigarettes versus the raw foodist triathlete that drops dead at 25.

Will I feed kibble? Hell no.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> No different than humans that live to 90 on a diet ridden with salt and cigarettes versus the raw foodist triathlete that drops dead at 25.


HIT BY A BUS!

hehe. Sorry, just had to. XP


----------



## OzzieTheRotti (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi im new here. So I dont know much about raw feeding. How early is it to feed my dog raw food? I have a 12 week old rotti mix.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

OzzieTheRotti said:


> Hi im new here. So I dont know much about raw feeding. How early is it to feed my dog raw food? I have a 12 week old rotti mix.


Welcome to the board.

I started Thor, my 5 yo Great Dane on a raw diet when he was 12 weeks (the day I got him). I've known breeders who wean their pups directy to raw from mama's milk. There is no such thing as too young. You might check out my web page linked in my sig for more information on switching dogs and pups to a raw diet.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

But I wonder, if a dog with excellent genetics who has the potential to live long, healthy life without disease, would live longer if fed kibble vs. if fed raw? 

Just a wondering of mine.


----------



## Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

There is a giant malamute breeder in Alaska who has seen an increase in her kennel's longevity since she began feeding raw. Their standard life expectancy is now up to sixteen years from around twelve. 

She's actually the reason I began to look into feeding PMR. Our first mals lived to 12 and 13, and I'm greedy. I want Panda to live a lot longer -- and healthily -- than that.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I think it's largely genetics.
My minpin passed this May at 14 years old. I swore he would make it to 18, but 2 days before he died he became very ill, very fast. 
He had always been fed raw, cooked and high quality kibble his entire life. Never never any cheap feeds. 

So, I think a lot of it comes down to breeding. 
My remaining dogs and new pwd pup now get all raw (mostly PMR, but the PWD needs her veggies or she will tear up and eat the lawn). So, we'll see. I have a bichon out of "pet" breeding, a bichon out of "show" lines who are 11 and 9. Hope to see them make it many more years yet!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm..well if raw feeding doesn't increase their lifespan then that is a big disheartening as that is the reason I want to feed raw. They were already healthy, energetic, shiny coat, etc. on kibble...


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess genetics could be a part of it, but as for my own experience, the pups, which are siblings of my Popi who all went to friends and family are kibble-fed (I didn't even know about raw back then). 

Anyways, taking the one which my grandmother has, he was fed horrible kibble (mine were too before I learned), and he was diagnosed with a minor heart problem. Was told that it could have been too much internal fat, or something else.
I've taken my three to the vet once since I started raw and everything with them was fine, just went because Popi had some allergies back when she was on kibble and they're clearing up very, very slowly, so I took them.
Well, getting back to the point, my three don't have any heart problems right now, and whether they did before I will never know, but I suspect that perhaps they did. 
I say this because I got my grandmother to switch to a decent kibble, and this time around, her Pap is doing better, he's lost some weight as well, although he is still a teeny bit chubby.
She thinks I'm going to kill my dogs by feeding raw, but I'm glad she's no longer feeding them a food which mainly consists of corn.
Overall my dogs are doing better health-wise than hers is, but I'm sure her dogs (she also has a chi) will only get healthier from the switch she's made by far.


----------



## Lucy9 (Dec 29, 2010)

Shamrockmommy said:


> *I think it's largely genetics.*
> My minpin passed this May at 14 years old. I swore he would make it to 18, but 2 days before he died he became very ill, very fast.
> He had always been fed raw, cooked and high quality kibble his entire life. Never never any cheap feeds.
> 
> ...


I am new here, wish I would have found this forum earlier. Sorry to bring up this old thread but I am going to agree with this. I had a great dane who just recently passed from bloat, she was raw and home cooked fed. She still bloated and sadly did not make it.:frown: She was 8 when she died. 

I still believe raw is the best way to feed and if/when I get a new pup I will be raw feeding again. I will never believe that feeding a highly processed kibble is better than feeding real fresh food.


----------

